# ProCom gas logs problem



## Sling (Nov 17, 2011)

Can't get pilot light to stay lit once knob is released. I can light the burner by hand and it will stay lit but not otherwise. ProCom was no help - said the regulator was stuck; it wasn't. Gas guy has been here twice to no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## kgo (Nov 17, 2011)

what color is the flame on the pilot


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds like the thermocouple is bad.


----------



## gasman26 (Nov 18, 2011)

try blowing a little compressed air into the pilot assembly. It could just be a little dirty.


----------



## turkey foot (Nov 18, 2011)

Take a straw and put it in the pilot light hole and blow the straw hard as you can, that should clean out the dust and fix your problem.


----------



## kgo (Nov 18, 2011)

you need the flame to be blue if it is not blow it out with something if it is the thermocouple is bad also a drop or two of rubbing alcohol will help clean the pilot out if thats the cause.


----------



## Sling (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for your responses. The pilot flame is blue and has good pressure, and the log set is brand new and wrapped in plastic so no dust. The thermocouple is spot welded with another piece, so not sure what I will do. I email ProCOM but no response, called too late on Friday (after 4) so I will see what they say Tuesday.


----------



## Sixes (Nov 19, 2011)

vented or vent-free?

Its probably air in the line, you need to break it loose right before the regulator and let it blow for a few seconds and then reconnect it.  After that, hold the pilot button in for a couple of minutes before you release it and it will light. If you do not get all the air out prior to lighting the pilot, it will not light the logs.


----------



## eidson (Nov 20, 2011)

Thermocouple is what keeps the flame on. I'm sure it came set up for natural gas. If you have it on propane you will have to change the orfice's. But reguardless propane or natural it should still stay lit at the pilot. The thermocouple has a internal snap ring on most of them that holds it in place. The bracket will be spot welded. The thermo sends a signal to the valve to let it know flame is available. Valve/regulator is working fine cuz you can lite it by hand and it works.


----------



## Sling (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Sixes - we blew it out. No matter how long we hold it , it's not gonna light.
Eidson - yep it's is natural gas - that's what I have. Yes, I tried to tell ProCom it wasn't the regulator but they were sure it was.
Thanks again!


----------



## eidson (Nov 21, 2011)

Sling said:


> Thanks Sixes - we blew it out. No matter how long we hold it , it's not gonna light.
> Eidson - yep it's is natural gas - that's what I have. Yes, I tried to tell ProCom it wasn't the regulator but they were sure it was.
> Thanks again!


Hey if you havn't fixed it yet. Post the model number of the unit you have so I can look it up. This way I can see what you are working on.


----------



## Sling (Nov 21, 2011)

Wzn18mva
Called ProCom back. Some guy named Robert tried to help but that wasn't the model he worked on. Transferred me to Shawn. Only got got Shawn's voicemail and no callback.  Called Hearthside Distributors where I bought the unit (online). No callback.


----------

